# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Εναλλακτική μπαταρία +φωτισμός

## Spark

Αυτή ειναι μια κατασκευή μπαταρίας που μπορει να δίνει 1.1VDC και να λειτουργει ενα κύκλωμα Joule Thief.
To JT που αποτελείται απο ένα ΝPΝ τρανσιστορ BC337, μια αντίσταση 100Ω και ένα πηνίο τυλιγμένο σε μικρο τοροϊδη πυρήνα. ανάβει 2 LED High Brightness White  6,000mcd 20mA

Η μπαταρία λειτουργεί με ενα ηλεκτρόδιο κάθοδο (-) ράβδο μαγνησίου και ενα ηλεκτρόδιο άνοδο (+) σωλήνα χαλκού νικελομένη. την κάθοδο χωρίζει απο την άνοδο το μπλε πλαστικό δίχτυ που δεν τους επιτρέπει να ακουπούν.

μέσα στο γυάλινο δοχείο ειναι τα 2 ηλεκτρόδια μέσα σε νερό που διάλυσα 1 κουταλάκι αλάτι.η μπαταρία μπορεί να λειτουργεί και με σωλήνα ή φύλλο χαλκού για άνοδο. όπως φαίνεται στις φωτο δοκίμασα και άνοδο απο χαλκό αλλα η σωλήνα με το νικελ αποδίδει καλύτερα.

σε περίπτωση ανάγκης που δεν υπάρχει αλατόνερο ή θαλασσινό νερό μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε ούρα.
 η μπαταρία λειτουργεί και με ούρα αλλά και με άλλα υγρά ηλεκτρολύτες.

το κύκλωμα JT μπορείτε να κάνετε με υλικά που βρίσκονται μέσα σε μια χαλασμένη λάμπα CFL.
δειτε *οδηγίες κατασκευής

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57885


*

----------

Γαληνίτης (24-06-15), 

αλπινιστης (12-06-15), 

Alxnks (12-06-15), 

Lord Vek (31-10-15)

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57890 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57891 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57892 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57893

----------


## Spark

αυτή ειναι η ράβδος μαγνησίου 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57910*(Ανόδιο στην αντίσταση) κατακράτησης αλάτων θερμοσίφωνα Φ22*που χρησιμοποίησα ενα κομμάτι 10 εκατοστών. το υπόλοιπο το έβαλα σε θερμοσίφωνα.

η εναλλακτική μπαταρία μου λειτουργει συνεχώς μέχρι τώρα 3 μερες-νύκτες δίχως σημαντική φθορά των στοιχείων.
μια φορά άλλαξα το νερό που έγινε καφετί απο τα σωματίδια των μετάλλων που με ηλεκτρολυτικό τρόπο μεταφέρονται μέσο του νερού.
ακόμα μπορεί να τροφοδοτεί περισσότερα απο ένα κυκλώματα JT και να ανάβει περισσότερα LED

----------

Alxnks (12-06-15)

----------


## finos

πολυ καλο !

----------


## Spark

εχω και καλύτερα! τις επόμενες μέρες θα δείτε και την δευτερη αυτοσχέδια μπαταρία μου με ηλεκτρόδια χαλκου και ινοξ.
και οι 2 μαζί θα αναβουν πολλα λεντ. το joule thief δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο έχω..
θα προσπαθήσω να λειτουργήσω με αυτές το *VORTEX LED LIGHTING*

----------


## HliasX

Απο τι καθοριζεται η διαφορα δυναμικου που παιρνεις ? Εχει σχεση με την επιφανεια των ραβδων που χρησιμοποιεις ?

----------


## Spark

ειναι κάποιοι παράγοντες που καθορίζουν την διαφορά δυναμικού αναφέρω μερικούς
 1) υγρό ηλεκτρολύτης - η ποσότητα άλατος ή σοδας
 2) τα μέταλα πχ λειτουργει με κάθοδο απο αλουμίνιο αλλα αποδίδει λιγότερο απο 1 βολτ και το αλουμίνιο διαλύεται γρήγορα με αποτέλεσμα το υγρο υλεκτρολύτης να μαυρίζει απο το αλουμίνιο.
λειτουργει καλά και με κάθοδο απο άνθρακα (στοιχείο απο μολύβι-μπαταρίες)
3) η επιφάνεια εμβαδο
4) η απόσταση των 2 μετάλλων, όσο πιο κοντά βρισκονται τόσο περισσότερο αποδίδουν

πολυ διαδεδομένη στο youtube η μπαταρία με αλουμίνιο, άνθρακα και χαρτοπετσέτα ποτισμένη με αλατόνερο

----------

aris285 (21-06-15)

----------


## Spark

ισως να ενδιαφέρει πως η μπαταρία που παρουσίασα πριν μια εβδομάδα λειτουργεί ακόμα με το ίδιο κύκλωμα.
το νερό άλλαξα 2 φόρες, έβαλα νέο διάλυμα αλατόνερο.

+0.5V
ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον ειναι το νεο μοντελο μπαταρίας με αλατόνερο που έκανα με μικρότερο μέγεθος, βαρος, 
ειναι μια κατασκευή με κομμάτια αλουμίνιου, χαλκού, διαχωριστικά απο χαρτοπετσέτα.
το μέγεθος της ειναι μηκος 4, πλατος 2, υψος 1.5εκ. δεν έχει δοχείο, την βαζω μέσα σε ναυλον σακουλάκι.
έχει 4 ζευγη αλουμίνιου/χαλκου και βολταζ 0.4βολτ ανα ζευγος.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58078 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58079

----------

aris285 (21-06-15)

----------


## Spark

στο προηγούμενο ποστ φαίνεται πως η μπαταρία χαλκού αλουμινιου που έδειξα ειναι βελτίωση με μικροτερο μεγεθος-βαρος,
αλλα δυστυχώς δεν ειναι βελτίωση. ειναι μπαταρία διαρκειας ωρων.

όμως η μπαταρία που έχω στο βαζο (ποστ1) λειτουργει κανονικά και συνεχόμενα για 2η εβδομάδα.
εκτος απο το νερό που κιτρινίζει απο τα σωματίδια μετάλου δεν παρατηρώ σημαντική φθορά. ισως να διαρκέσει μηνες..

----------


## Spark

τωρα τελευταία γινεται πολύ συζήτηση για την μέθοδο εξαγωγής ηλεκτρισμού με την μεταφορά μάζας σε ηλεκτρόδια με διαφορά δυναμικου, ειναι η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιεί ο Π.Ζωγράφος.

σε αυτό το θέμα σας έδειξα πως χρησιμοποιώ μπαταρία μαγνησίου που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό -μεταφορά μάζας μαγνησίου προς την κάθοδο. αυτες οι μπαταρίες ειναι γνωστες ως crystal cells οταν χρησιμοποιούν αντί για νερό άμμο θαλάσσης.
στο βιντεο που ακολουθει φαινεται η χρήση τέτοιων μπαταριών μαγνησίου//χαλκου που λειτουργουν 4 χρόνια!
όπως θα δειτε η κατανάλωση των κατασκευών του (μοτέρ και λεντ) ειναι ελάχιστη γι αυτό και λειτουργησαν συνεχώς για χρόνια με αυτές τις μπαταρίες.
στο τέλος του βιντεο φαινεται το εσωτερικό μιας μπαταρίας με τομη. φαινεται πως τα στοιχεία διογκώνονται και ανοίγουν απο την αντίδραση

----------


## Spark

κορυφαιο, ειναι οτι χρειάζεται ενας που κανει καμπιγκ

----------


## Spark

νεου τυπου μπαταρίες Silicon Crystal Graphite Battery

----------


## Spark

ακόμα μια *μπαταρία νερου* με την υπογραφή μου που αναβει με ανόρθωση τασης 12 LEDs.
φωτίζει τοπικά μόνο το γραφείο αλλα το σπουδαιο ειναι πως λειτουργει για αρκετές μέρες με τον ίδιο ηλεκτρολύτη, μετά θελει αλλαγή.
τα υλικά της μπαταρίας προέρχονται απο ανακύκλωση, αλουμίνια, πλαστικό κουτι..

----------

Lord Vek (07-05-16), 

The_Control_Theory (04-04-16)

----------


## Spark

πρόοδος, νεου τυπου power bank με διαφορετική τεχνολογία απο τις μπαταρίες, μέτρηση βολτ, μιλιαμπ...

----------

Lord Vek (07-05-16)

----------


## Spark

*silicon crystal graphite power cell*, μετρήσεις στο 4:λεπτό του βιντεο

----------

Lord Vek (07-05-16)

----------

